
Ask HN: What SaaS app should I build? - rayalez
I am getting pretty good at designing and building React apps, but I&#x27;m struggling to come up with interesting and useful project ideas. So I want to ask you guys, do you have some cool app ideas you would like to use, but aren&#x27;t going to build yourself?<p>Ideally, I would love to create something useful for indie startup founders, something that would help you to build&#x2F;launch&#x2F;market your projects. Although any ideas are welcome =)
======
anonyx69
No one here will answer this one for you, because they are all trying to
answer it for themselves.

